# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Selamat dan Sukses 9th Sukabumi Nishikigoi Koi Show & 7th Breeder Koi Show 2017

## LDJ

Selamat dan sukses untuk rekan-rekan panitia dan penyelenggara..kemeriahaan yang dinanti-nanti pelaku koi di Sukabumi khususnya dan Indonesia pada umumnya

*pics asset dari akun FB Muhammad Ihsan

----------


## indrabudiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

